# 3rd Trimester Depression?



## ButBaby

So I am almost a full 36 weeks and this is my first pregnancy. Since the start of the 3rd trimester I feel like everyday I get a little more tired and a little more anxious. I have started spending more time in bed not wanting to get up, especially in the morning. I have no motivation to clean the house or do the laundry, even though seeing it pile up is driving me crazy. Sometimes I start crying for no reason and find it difficult to stop. My whole body just feels tired, I feel useless and lazy. Sometimes I even feel a little disoriented. It's all very hard to describe. I don't know if it's depression or anxiety or if I really am just being lazy and that laziness is making me more and more tired. 

My husband works so hard, and as I have stopped working I feel like it's my job to ensure the house is clean and the laundry done and dinner is cooked when he gets home but within the past week getting off the couch has been difficult. My husband says that it's okay, that I'm growing a baby, that the house isn't as messy as I imagine and I'm going to be tired and to just relax, but that almost makes me feel worse. 

I also feel like the majority of this pregnancy has gone so quickly, but this last month or so has just been dragging. It's not that I don't enjoy being pregnant, but when these moments hit they hit hard and I almost feel ashamed of them. 

I don't know if anyone else is going through this or has any advice for me.


----------



## Aims13h

I wish I had some advice, but unfortunately I am in the same boat as you. I wake up with such motivation but as the day gets going the cramping and back ache kicks on and I lose whatever drive I had. I had such high hopes to go out and do so much with our 3 yo, but can't seem to drag myself from the couch. I just want this pregnancy to be over and have our lo in my arms. 
Sending :hugs: your way!


----------



## CountingDown

Big hugs xxx

I have suffered with anxiety throughout my pregnancy and some days find it really tough to motivate myself (especially when i have been up alot during the night aching etc) 

Even if I dont feel like doing it, i make myself get up, get dressed, put a bit of slap on and get out of the house, even if it is just a walk (waddle) to the shops and I usually find once I have stepped out the door, the day just seems better.

I just try and keep myself as busy as I can without tiring myself out as I find I feel worse when I am just lazing around doing nothing.


----------



## preggymammy

I understand completely, the past 3 weeks I have literally been lying in bed vegetating... Feel like there's no point in getting up or doing anything because i'm just going to get myself upset or in a state or even more achey and sore.

I do get up and go visit family, do the food shop all with DH, but when i'm home alone... I feel like giving up. 

I just keep telling myself that once baby is here i'll go back to normal and i'll start enjoying life again


----------



## ButBaby

Aims13h said:


> I wish I had some advice, but unfortunately I am in the same boat as you. I wake up with such motivation but as the day gets going the cramping and back ache kicks on and I lose whatever drive I had. ....I just want this pregnancy to be over and have our lo in my arms.
> Sending :hugs: your way!

I feel your pain. I just try to start moving and getting things done and sometimes it helps and sometimes I find I just need to sit back down. I feel bad saying I can't wait for it to be over but I can't. Best wishes to you!


----------



## ButBaby

preggymammy said:


> I do get up and go visit family, do the food shop all with DH, but when i'm home alone... I feel like giving up.

Maybe that's why I feel worse this trimester. I have been almost afraid to go outside. I don't visit my mom as often as I did in the beginning. I do feel better when my husband comes home but that feeling doesn't always last.


----------



## ButBaby

CountingDown said:


> Big hugs xxx
> 
> I have suffered with anxiety throughout my pregnancy and some days find it really tough to motivate myself (especially when i have been up alot during the night aching etc)
> 
> Even if I dont feel like doing it, i make myself get up, get dressed, put a bit of slap on and get out of the house, even if it is just a walk (waddle) to the shops and I usually find once I have stepped out the door, the day just seems better.
> 
> I just try and keep myself as busy as I can without tiring myself out as I find I feel worse when I am just lazing around doing nothing.

I will have to try getting up and going outside for a walk. Thanks for that advice.


----------



## patooti

I'm in the same boat and it is getting worse as time goes. I just don't want to DO anything useful and it is a giant giant struggle to do anything and then I just feel awful and useless. I think it feels like things will never be easier again. Like I am not really "getting" that a lot of this will get better after the baby comes (OMG at least I hope).

I'm exhausted all the time and can only manage really really short little walks outside and it feels like I'm some kind of giant, fat helpless baby and I hate it. I can't even properly put my own shoes on anymore :(


----------



## Imamomma

My imprint is now stuck in the couch cushions. I feel ya I get so exhausted but am working which makes me have to get up but then come home and to the couch I go. I have said I would like to hibernate through this whole thing. I often wonder why I used to always tell people to enjoy their pregnancy cause I think its almost impossible.


----------



## BabyDragon

I felt this way my entire pregnancy, as I had a pretty bad pregnancy....

The last few weeks, I too feel as though its getting worse and worse... Same symptoms as you...but add to it complete frustration and anger.... Every little thing got to me....

I was on anti depressants before I conceived, but got off of em because I wanted a drug free pregnancy...

But I was afraid that once I give birth, I'll be worst off then before, and would have a terrible time adjusting as a first time mother...

So... I finally agreed with the doctor, happy mother, happy baby, and just got back on a low dosage of anti depressants...

That was my solution, and I'm already starting to feel better overall because of it....

Don't be ashame....you're not alone...


----------



## ButBaby

Imamomma said:


> I often wonder why I used to always tell people to enjoy their pregnancy cause I think its almost impossible.

That's kind of how I've been seeing it the past couple of days. It's so strange. I love being pregnant but recently it's just been like OMG let's go already.


----------



## ButBaby

BabyDragon said:


> Don't be ashame....you're not alone...

Thank you. I'm starting to realize that now. I just have to start letting the other people around me in. I know they will support me, I just don't want to bear the burden with me.


----------



## Emmyjean

I feel like work has helped me fend off that kind of 'I've had it' feeling because it's kept me busy/feeling normal instead of just sitting around and thinking/worrying, but since the holidays have ended I've definitely felt the strain more so than I had before.

I was going to have my last day at work be the 25th (so more or less, work until the end), but this week I decided to change it to the 18th because I just feel beat up to the point where it's a genuine struggle to pull myself out of bed in the morning and get dressed for work (without ending up looking like crap). Also, I'm not a doctor so who knows, but I imagine when labor gets closer, your hormones start kicking up again and that definitely contributes to your general feeling of well-being and sanity (or otherwise, ha).

Hang in there, you haven't got far to go!


----------

